# TExt anstatt Button fürs absenden eines Formulares



## xtratz (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich stehe auf dem Schlauch.
Möchte anstatt dem Submit Button ein eigenen Text eingeben.
Komme aber nicht drauf.

Gruss


----------



## herzblut (28. Juli 2005)

du meinst einen eifnachen textlink fuer das absenden eines formulars?
das geht soweit ich weiss nicht so einfach, muesstest du hoechtens ein hidden field einfügen und das dann per php machen.
ansonsten kannst du aber ein bild fuer den button nehmen.
<input type="image" src="...">
Oder du setzt die hintergrund und rahmenfarbe des buttons auf transparent,  dann sieht man auch nur den text.

Gruss
hz


----------



## Gumbo (28. Juli 2005)

Du kannst auch der Absenden-Schaltfläche mit dem value-Attribut eine Beschriftung zuweisen.


----------



## Newcomer1 (28. Juli 2005)

xtratz hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Möchte anstatt dem Submit Button ein eigenen Text eingeben.
> 
> Gruss



Den SubmitButton brauchst du ja um die Daten welche das Formular etc. enthält an eine 
Auswertungsdatei zu senden.

Meinst du vielleicht daß du z,B. "Senden" in ein Textfeld eingibst welches die Daten versendet wie rin Button?
Oder ist es eine Gestaltungsfrage?

Poste mal wie du dir das vorstellen würdest..

Gruß


----------



## hondocrx (28. Juli 2005)

Ich denke mal mit Text meinst Du einen Link.

Probier mal dies


```
<form action='datei.php' method='post' name='absender'>

***********************
Deine INPUT-Felder

***********************


<a href='javascript:document.absender.submit()'>absenden</a>
</form>
```

Eventuell musst Du den Unterstrich bei dem Link wegmachen.

MfG


----------

